

Google – Open Location Code: Addresses for Everything, Everywhere - somerandomness
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2015/04/open-location-code-addresses-for.html

======
byoung2
_Latitude and longitude coordinates can specify any location, but they’re long
and cumbersome_

I'm not sure I understand how this is easier to use than lat/long. WIth open
location, how can you easily tell if one location is North or South of another
location? Is it useful mainly as a wrapper for lat/long that needs to be
decoded before use?

------
sytelus
I've thought about this too many times and I'm surprised the approach taken
here is the most naive one. Replacement for addresses is long due but this is
not it. People don't use addresses because they are short but because they are
_readable_ and _memorizable_. I can't even expect someone to remember their
own address as "CWC8+R9" let alone their friends. My idea was to assign fun
names and possibly relevant to near by geography, weather patterns and history
to every 6ftX6ft square in the world. In essence you machine generate the
address as if you would have asked human standing there on that spot based on
what they would see/feel there. If someone would want to steal this area, let
me know by email :).

------
0x62
what3words [0] seems to take a much better approach when it comes to memorable
addresses. Rather than requiring you to remember a short series of random
characters, what3words specifies three dictionary words (which can be
customised for a nominal fee).

[0] [http://what3words.com/](http://what3words.com/)

